# N.West & N.East Members - 1st Aug 2009 + NEW TT RS



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone - Invitation to meet on Walney Island

My idea is to organise a TT meet with a difference, something different for you to consider:

We live on Walney Island, Barrow in Furness, Cumbria and are hosting the 3rd leg of the British Kitesurfing Championships on 31st July, 1st and 2nd August.

There will be three days of competition kitesurfing and during the championships we are offering 
FREE Trainer Kite Sessions on 1.5mtr to 2mtr kites. We will have 3 instructors available.

I thought a nice drive to Walney, see something different and joining in a bit with something new might interest some of you. Let me know and I can make sure your name is down. I would suggest the saturday would be the best day to arrange the meet. We have a large car park (for 90ish cars) next to the beach and we can cordon off part of it exclusively for your cars as I am sure you would all want to be parked together. (cars have priority 8) ) There are a couple of places where there would be a good backdrop for a TT group photo.

If there is any interest, I will post more details.

Happy Tteeeeing 

Seasurfer


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

That looks fookin amazing but I have to admit to being a bit of a shithouse where the cold sea comes into play!!!

Would deffo be up for the drive tho,


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I might be up for a trek for this. See what numbers we can get


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for your interest - 
Trainer kite sessions are on the beach, not in the water. We wouldnt be that harsh to you, thought it would be a bit of fun.
It would be great to have a few members turn up and a good place for a photo shoot 8)

Seasurfer


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi, Thanks for your interest -
> Trainer kite sessions are on the beach, not in the water. We wouldnt be that harsh to you, thought it would be a bit of fun.
> It would be great to have a few members turn up and a good place for a photo shoot 8)
> 
> Seasurfer


Is this just kite flying, or is it on the little buggy thingys? (can tell i dont know much) :lol: :roll:

Paul


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Redscouse
This is just kite flying (not buggying or land boarding, unless your kite skills are amazing, quickly) - im saying 'just' but dont under estimate a power kite. They are not the triangular ones with a tail :lol: 
Ignore the jet, but the photo shows the location car park bottom left corner which we can use, and the beach.

Seasurfer


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bring the jet with you mate, im up for a go :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

oh I might be able to come to this one


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jammyd,
Hope you can, should be quite good. Are you fancying a trainer session?

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Jammyd,
> Hope you can, should be quite good. Are you fancying a trainer session?
> 
> Seasurfer


Not me... I dont think any wind will be able to drag my fat ass along the beach!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jammyd

Is this big enough for your ass to be dragged along the beach ?

We had safety and fun in mind, but if you insist :lol:

Seasurfer :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Just looked at a map of cumbria and googled walney island.......sorry for my ignorance 

Looks very nice and as MattB suggested a cruise up there would be a great day out.

Hopefully a few of us will be able to make this.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jon
I am hoping to get to the next north west meet which will be before this one, to meet a few of you for the first time.

It should be a good day on Walney.

I think I have scared Jammyd off with the 15 metre - havnt heard from him :lol:

Seasurfer.

ps - managed to get an other pic on signature of 'new look'


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I would suggest *Saturday 1st August *would be the best day out of the three .

Hope a few of you can make it.

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

i'm up for this one on the Sat 1st. Aug. Sounds good and a good run up there. We could meet at the Lancaster services again. What ya recon and who' else is up for it then?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> i'm up for this one on the Sat 1st. Aug. Sounds good and a good run up there. We could meet at the Lancaster services again. What ya recon and who' else is up for it then?


I will check with her in doors, but I think I might be able to get a day pass for this


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Think we might need to "knock on a few doors" for this one and do some canvasing at the Rolling Road day at Awesome. Dani. Bigsyd, JohnH and so on :idea:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> Think we might need to "knock on a few doors" for this one and do some canvasing at the Rolling Road day at Awesome. Dani. Bigsyd, JohnH and so on :idea:


Yeah would be a good run out... "the one" which Tony et all all wanted for the summer...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just been looking at the route, a little boring if you follow sat nav, so I have tweaked it for a bit more interest. its about 100 miles  Sending you a PM


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm up for a bit of this. Count me in and i'm sure tony_rigby will be there too


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> I'm up for a bit of this. Count me in and i'm sure tony_rigby will be there too


good one mark...

We have a list going then 
*
Jammyd
Les
mark_hogan
tony_rigby
MattB
P7 TTj
Redscouse (possible) 
TTitan
BigSyd*

COme on who else?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

WOW Only just spotted this from the Nudge via mark.... Deffo guys... It's a gorgeous run up that way... Bene to millom on a regular and these cars are great on those roads... I'm deffo up for it... it's touch and go to weather i'll have my car all fitted out with coils, breaks, arb's by then but think i'm gonna give it a go... be a lovely run to bed everything in. :lol: :lol:

cheers for the invite surfer !!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

You are more than welcome, all of you.

I will post more details nearer the time, just thought some of you may need to know a bit in advance - any questions just ask away. Early plans are small local band at night, open air, for a couple of hours or so, edge of beach and within walking distance of carpark, to finish the day.

Those members who fancy a trainer session with a powerkite, just let me know nearer the time. Pray for lots of wind :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> You are more than welcome, all of you.
> 
> I will post more details nearer the time, just thought some of you may need to know a bit in advance - any questions just ask away. Early plans are small local band at night, open air, for a couple of hours or so, edge of beach and within walking distance of carpark, to finish the day.
> 
> ...


All sounds good to me. I'm up for a powerkite trainer session.
BTW the wind wont be a problem. Curry night before and a few pints of Guinness then just go fly your kite [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

This is sounding alot more promising with the names coming in 

Paul


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Put me down as interested -- need to deconflict with work.

TTitan


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

put us in the pending tray... just got a new pup so may need to find a dog sitter


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> put us in the pending tray... just got a new pup so may need to find a dog sitter


Bring it along... I am sure dog hair all over the qS is the new look


----------



## Wen-D (May 27, 2009)

Hi Seasurfer

This sounds great fun,my hubby already has 2 power kites and a buggy, although they have been gathering dust for a couple of years, I'm sure he would be up for it, even if I only watch from the sidelines. How many people are intersted so far?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Wen-D said:


> Hi Seasurfer
> 
> This sounds great fun,my hubby already has 2 power kites and a buggy, although they have been gathering dust for a couple of years, I'm sure he would be up for it, even if I only watch from the sidelines. How many people are intersted so far?


Hi Wen-D

Yes, ask hubby to bring his gear with him, might pursuade him to sell me the buggy (been looking for a few weeks now)

We have a 3 mile hard sand beach so tons of room to play on. We are inviting land-boarders and buggiers too, so they should be good to see - they do everything the kitesurfers do but on the land Ooooooch!!!!

Have a look at the thread further up, Jammyd has made a list which i am hoping to add to after the weekend.

Pray for lots of wind :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I am looking forward to this now, i am only a skinny lad so i might take off and not come back :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> I am looking forward to this now, i am only a skinny lad so i might take off and not come back :lol: :lol:


Thats absolutely fine - just give you a bigger kite, i will look after your keys :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jammyd
Can you put 'Ben' on list please as a definate, and dont forget mine :wink:

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Jammyd
> Can you put 'Ben' on list please as a definate, and dont forget mine :wink:
> 
> Seasurfer


Ok 'Ben' added and you


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

The confirmed ish list so far
*
Jammyd
Les
mark_hogan
tony_rigby
MattB
P7 TTj
'Ben'
Seasurfer 
Redscouse (possible) 
TTitan (Possible)
BigSyd (Possible)

*

Anymore for anymore!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll badger a few peeps on sat at the rolling road day... sure we'll get a good turn out. :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Tony

Thanks very much, hope quite a few can make it and hope there is tons of wind that weekend. I am planning to get through on saturday if possible even if all places have been taken for the testing to meet up with a few of you, but wont know until thursday night.

Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Thanks very much, hope quite a few can make it and hope there is tons of wind that weekend. I am planning to get through on saturday if possible even if all places have been taken for the testing to meet up with a few of you, but wont know until thursday night.
> 
> Seasurfer


Hey matey, Yeah you should deffo get down to awsome on sat.. if you wanna roll on the rollers i'm sure they'll be enough space.. I saw over 20 at the r32 day the other weekend so should be more than enough room as were on 14 now i think... Only thing that may be a problem is that if everyone shows up in the afternoon because we haven't used the morning slots.....

You'll find alot of people will confirm nearer the time. Like the rolling road day we've doubled the numbers in the last 2 weeks.. people seem to leave confirmation to the last min. ha ha ha


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi
If i can get down i would prefer a morning slot if i dare put my car on - what are the positives about doing it? My car doesnt do 'speed'  never had anything to do with this kind of thing and dont know whats and why fors 

Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi
> If i can get down i would prefer a morning slot if i dare put my car on - what are the positives about doing it? My car doesnt do 'speed'  never had anything to do with this kind of thing and dont know whats and why fors
> 
> Seasurfer


You got a PM matey,


----------



## Wen-D (May 27, 2009)

JammyD, can you put me down as a definite for the meet.

Hubby is deifintely going to bring his kites (2m and 3m) and maybe the buggy if I can fit it in.

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Paul, stick me down as a defo aswell please mate, im off work so ill be there mate  

Im hoping to meet up with some of you NWer's on the way up


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

The confirmed ish list so far
*
Jammyd
Les
mark_hogan
tony_rigby
MattB
P7 TTj
'Ben'
Seasurfer 
Wen-D (added) 
Redscouse (updated) 
TTitan (Possible)
BigSyd (Possible)

*

Sorry if it takes me a while to update these things this week... moving house and have no broadband yet, so I am on 3G for the next few days


----------



## solarglow (Jan 24, 2009)

Count me in on this one! What time does the flying start?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

solarglow said:


> Count me in on this one! What time does the flying start?


Hi Solarglow

Great that you will be able to make it - Will be able to let you know trainer session times nearer the time, when we have an idea how many may want to try it and will be flexible to a point - hope we have lots of wind that weekend - I will put a list on a week before for anyone interested and post a weather check two days before. Event 'normally' starts about 10ish till 5ish (wind permitting).

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

The confirmed ish list so far
*
Jammyd
Les
mark_hogan
tony_rigby
MattB
P7 TTj
'Ben'
Seasurfer 
Wen-D 
solarglow (added) 
Redscouse 
TTitan (Possible)
BigSyd (Possible)

*

Sorry if it takes me a while to update these things this week... moving house and have no broadband yet, so I am on 3G for the next few days


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Paul, having no internet is no excuse mate :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Paul, having no internet is no excuse mate :lol:


I am back on line fully now


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, this one is really starting to gather some pace. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sent a route to Les ( as the Cruising expert) but aim would be too meet somewhere around Lancaster Services


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Sent a route to Les ( as the Cruising expert) but aim would be too meet somewhere around Lancaster Services


Oh I thought you sent it to all interested mate? :? Post it up here mate if you havent done already. Lancaster Services is a good meet up place at least for those travelling North others can be picked up along the way if need be.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Sent a route to Les ( as the Cruising expert) but aim would be too meet somewhere around Lancaster Services
> ...


Yup Lancaster Services sounds good to me, i can meet you there. Might see if some of the lot from round near me fancy coming up for the day


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok,

a gentle cruise planned... this is the route I thought of from Junction 35 of the M6

11.	At junction 35, take the A601(M) exit	0.2 mi
12.	At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto A601(M) heading to Carnforth/A6/Morecambe	
0.9 mi
13.	At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto A6 Go through 1 roundabout 8.9 mi
14.	Turn left to stay on A6	0.2 mi
15.	Slight left at A6/Levens Ln 0.2 mi
16.	Take the ramp onto A590	4.6 mi
17.	At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit and stay on A590	1.5 mi
18.	Slight left at B5271	308 ft
19.	Sharp right to stay on B5271	171 ft
20.	Turn left at Hollow Ln 0.8 mi
21.	Continue on Old Town Hill	0.2 mi
22.	Continue on The Level	0.2 mi
23.	Turn left at Green Ln 2.0 mi
24.	Continue straight onto Headless Cross	0.2 mi
25.	Slight right toward B5278	1.4 mi
26.	Turn right at B5278	404 ft
27.	Turn left to stay on B5278	5.4 mi
28.	Turn left at A590 Go through 5 roundabouts 14.9 mi
29.	At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto A590/North Rd	0.5 mi
30.	At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto A590/Bridge Approach Continue to follow A590 0.3 mi
31.	Stay on the A590 to Barrow in Furness - this takes you directly to Walney 
Drive over the channel via short bridge - turn right at traffic lights - take 3rd turning on your left, signposted WESTSHORE, EARNSE BAY - Take first right on to Mill Lane (skateboard park on your right) and this takes you straight to the Beach - Car Park is on your left.

Walney Island


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Ok,
> 
> a gentle cruise planned... this is the route I thought of from Junction 35 of the M6
> 
> Walney Island


sounds like a plan


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jammyd
When you have two spare mins, could you alter the last few directions please. Thanks very much 

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

updated route


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not many from the NE in there


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Really disappointed but gonna have to pull out. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Moving my business to new offices and we have decided to open Saturday mornings (credit crunch and all that!).

Unfortunately my business partner is on holiday this saturday, so im down to work.

Im sure you guys / gals will have a great day, look forward to seeing the pictures.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Really disappointed but gonna have to pull out. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Moving my business to new offices and we have decided to open Saturday mornings (credit crunch and all that!).
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this Jon 
You could always have a planned stomach ache mate that day :wink:

Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Not many from the NE in there


Come down Andy, should be a great day. I will be travelling a good 3 hours or so to get there as its not near to me 

Paul


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > Really disappointed but gonna have to pull out. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Would love to pull a sickie, unfortunately need the extra biz to pay for more mods............or should that be the mortgage!!! :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Not many from the NE in there


Well get them sorted out 

Its only an hour or so from Newcastle  Gives you something to look forward to at the start of August, the football is 2 weeks away... oh hold on in division 2 you start a week earlier don't you :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Jammyd for updating the route.

Sorry you cannot make it Jon.

Is YellowTT coming? Who knows some of the NE Members to rally them together for us?

Hope you are all praying for lots of wind 

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Thanks Jammyd for updating the route.
> 
> Sorry you cannot make it Jon.
> 
> ...


I have got some bad wind today... hold on thats OT


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Noooooooooooo we dont want that sort of wind 

Sunshine and 18mph like the last two years will do absolutely fine.

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's an interesting and unexpected Update:-

I booked my tt in for its cambelt and mot for next week, and thought i would ask if i could borrow a couple of audi flags for our meet on 1st August - I explained what i wanted them for and spoke to head of sales who has this sort of thing at hand.

I was very surprised as the response was, quote " I can do better than 2 flags, how would you like me to bring the new RS TT "  

So after a few emails, just recieved this email -

Hi Gillian, 
RS TT is launched at the end of July so a car will definitely be available&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.details of which I will supply closer to the time (it will be a Coupe).
Regards
*****

What do you think of that ? The TT will most likely be available for a test drive to those seriously interested 

I think this is the one http://www.autofans.us/images/Audi/Audi ... TT%201.jpg and also this one

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/new_cars/tt/ttrs.html

I certainly didnt expect this, but hey, the more the merrier

Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LOL excellent but seriously out of my price range.... are we getting the flags as well though... can think of some good shots if they are the wheel holded onces  been meaning to blag one off the bolton audi dealership for months... (or more like blag one of there members of staff to permantly borrow one and claim the wind blew it away :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: )

LOVE THE TT RS... an audi dealer that is useful... i never thought i'd see the day :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Tony,
Yes, flags too, i will speak nicely to him and see what i can do 

It is pricey, but it will be great to have one on site to drool over and some can pick it to bits :lol: 

This audi dealer has allways been more than accomodating and reasonably competetive price wise, and very helpful, and a nice addition to the meet.

2 flags = an RS TT , Hmmmmmmm, what else can i think of :wink:

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Tony, what is a ' wheel holded onces :?

Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Tony, what is a ' wheel holded onces :?
> 
> Seasurfer


It's the onces they have on the forecort... you drive on them and thats what holds the flag pole.. they split down to pretty much to nothing... really want one but as you can imagine there's always cars parked on them :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hmmm what else could he throw in..... hmmmmm :?

1) a Hazord Switch (HOW ANNOYING are them when they go !!!mine has :x )
2) a jacking point (mines split and fluid leaked rear passanger)
3) a headlight angle sensor (the rear one plastic arm has snapped)
4) a new engine
5) a new gearbox
6) a new turbo
7) some new hubs and carriers (no matter how many people tell me my passanger one is fine i still think it's not :twisted: )
8) a Brand new V6 bumper & grills
9) a 3 bar Grill
10) some Coil Packs... (we could all do with spares)
11) a Maf sensor (again i'd like a spare)
12) a new haldex unit (just incase)
13) a set of new OEM RS4 Alloys including the center caps.

Hmmmmm think that about it... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Although think when you number crunch all those parts from audi i could have bought my car 3 times over :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> been meaning to blag one off the bolton audi dealership for months
> LOVE THE TT RS... an audi dealer that is useful... i never thought i'd see the day :roll:


Sorry to go off topic here hope you don't mind but this just goes to show the difference between 1 Audi dealer and another.

Tony, I rang Smith Knight & Fay in Bolton 2 months ago about putting something on at their show room for the club and the launch of the TTRS. I spoke to a salesman who sounded very interested and said the sales manager would ring me in a few days time.......guess what I never got that call. Anyway last week I had to call in for a spare coil pack so I left a complimentry TTOC mag and a few calling cards as the Sales manager who was on a course wasn't in that day but was due in the following day. I was informed that the sales manager would call me on his return but again no such call. :? Perhaps a course on customer care might be a good idea as it seems like they cant be bothered to even ring and say thanks but no thanks. :x On my first phone call the sales guy told me that they had done similar launches for some sports car clubs etc, probably at the launch of the R8. I am giving up with them now. :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Think this needs to be in the title of the thread... I am sure we will get A LOT MORE coming


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Sorry to go off topic here hope you don't mind but this just goes to show the difference between 1 Audi dealer and another.
> 
> Tony, I rang Smith Knight & Fay in Bolton 2 months ago about putting something on at their show room for the club and the launch of the TTRS. I spoke to a salesman who sounded very interested and said the sales manager would ring me in a few days time.......guess what I never got that call. Anyway last week I had to call in for a spare coil pack so I left a complimentry TTOC mag and a few calling cards as the Sales manager who was on a course wasn't in that day but was due in the following day. I was informed that the sales manager would call me on his return but again no such call. :? Perhaps a course on customer care might be a good idea as it seems like they cant be bothered to even ring and say thanks but no thanks. :x On my first phone call the sales guy told me that they had done similar launches for some sports car clubs etc, probably at the launch of the R8. I am giving up with them now. :?


Agree completely but i know a little dolly bird who works there... hense the stealing of flag :lol: I find the parts department ver helpful to be honest depending on who you see but the head guys seems to know his stuff....(but i only go down to order so no idea about how they are on the phone) as for sales hmmmmm, farther told them in a letter of complaint what he thought of them and then got his approved used (exactly the same car and reg) from another audi dealer who wanted his bussiness... although that one is shit also !!!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Tony, you've had me baffled for half an hour with your onces  just realised, you spell ones with a c right in the middle to confuse me, twice :lol: I know what you mean now.

Seasurfer :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Tony, you've had me baffled for half an hour with your onces  just realised, you spell ones with a c right in the middle to confuse me, twice :lol: I know what you mean now.
> 
> Seasurfer :wink:


LOL you had me confussed trying to find where you was on about :lol: :lol: So do you think you'll be able to negotiate those freebies for me?  PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Of course, I have hidden powers you know. My audi dealer is very very nice :lol: i'll see what i can do for you :wink:

I am working on another idea too :wink:

Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I think he'll just laugh at you :twisted:

but by all means showhim my list :lol: :lol: Don't ask you don't get :lol: :lol:

But i will not be holding my breath :lol: :lol:

Oh so whats your idea then???


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Not saying just yet, till confirmed :wink:

Just one or two or three more ideas i have, you'll have to wait :wink:

The list you have  there are some really nice TT's around at great prices at the moment, you could buy a 'whole' spare car  
Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Not saying just yet, till confirmed :wink:
> 
> Just one or two or three more ideas i have, you'll have to wait :wink:
> 
> ...


or 3 like i said :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wen-D (May 27, 2009)

I'm sorry guys, but I can't make the meet on 1st August. Hubbie had already arranged that we would help out at the Woodford Air show, so I'll be subjected to a weekend of model planes instead.
[smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I hope you all have a great time and I'll keep a lookout on the forum for the next local meet and piccies of this one.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear you cant make it  I know it wont be the same but if you wanted to come up on the friday or sunday just let me know.

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> .. can think of some good shots
> 
> LOVE THE TT RS... an audi dealer that is useful... i never thought i'd see the day :roll:


Tony, do you mean you want me to distract our audi friend so that you can stroon yourself over the bonnet and have some pics taken :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry I cant make this as I am on holiday in Spain some where [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry I cant make this as I am on holiday in Spain some where [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Thats not good enough...


----------



## pennypoo (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds good to me will have a drive up to walney, might even bring the wife she prob up for the kite ride as well

Pete 225 imola yellow


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

pennypoo said:


> Sounds good to me will have a drive up to walney, might even bring the wife she prob up for the kite ride as well
> 
> Pete 225 imola yellow


That sounds good - i havnt seen a yellow tt yet. I saw a 'grass' green roadster today, never seen that colour before either.

Been to Audi today, new cambelt and wp fitted, usuall brill service again. Spoke with the Director who offered the TT RS and he is looking forward to bringing the car down for us. It will arrive on a transporter, thought he would have enjoyed the drive but suppose it will be kept in cotton wool so to speak, for as long as possible 

This is the list for members who want to try their hand at flying - so if you can let me know as numbers will be reasonably imited (we have quite alot of spaces though)

Jammyd
Ben
Redscouse
Mark Hogan
Tony Rigby
Les
solarglow
pennypoo
mrs pennypoo
Matt B
BygSid

Dont forget to bring the wind with you all 

Seasurfer


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Flying yes, getting wet .....err no!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Flying yes, getting wet .....err no!


Added you to list  flying will be land based only -

You alergic to water  its lovely and warm, a very flat safe beach too   wont be long now 

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Anyone else interested in coming to the event on 1st August. Just sorting a schedule now for kiting session. Does any one know what time they will be planning on arriving?

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Anyone else interested in coming to the event on 1st August. Just sorting a schedule now for kiting session. Does any one know what time they will be planning on arriving?
> 
> Seasurfer


 OK guys we need to arrange a meeting point to do the cruise as per jammyds route ( I will add it at the end of this post below) Given that his route starts by leaving Junc 35 on the M6 then how about we meet at the Lancaster services again which is just before Junc 33. I would suggest we meet no later than 9am we can then travel 10 miles or so to Junc 35 to start Jammyds route. Those wishing to come on the cruise can add their names to it so I will start the list. Jammyd if you have other suggestions be my guest mate as the cruise is down to you. Just wanted to get the ball rolling so we can give Seasurfer some idea of our ETA.

Those wanting to meet at the Lancaster services.
1/ Les.

Here's jammyds route as per.

Ok,

a gentle cruise planned... this is the route I thought of from Junction 35 of the M6

11. At junction 35, take the A601(M) exit 0.2 mi
12. At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto A601(M) heading to Carnforth/A6/Morecambe 
0.9 mi
13. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto A6 Go through 1 roundabout 8.9 mi
14. Turn left to stay on A6 0.2 mi
15. Slight left at A6/Levens Ln 0.2 mi
16. Take the ramp onto A590 4.6 mi
17. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit and stay on A590 1.5 mi
18. Slight left at B5271 308 ft
19. Sharp right to stay on B5271 171 ft
20. Turn left at Hollow Ln 0.8 mi
21. Continue on Old Town Hill 0.2 mi
22. Continue on The Level 0.2 mi
23. Turn left at Green Ln 2.0 mi
24. Continue straight onto Headless Cross 0.2 mi
25. Slight right toward B5278 1.4 mi
26. Turn right at B5278 404 ft
27. Turn left to stay on B5278 5.4 mi
28. Turn left at A590 Go through 5 roundabouts 14.9 mi
29. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto A590/North Rd 0.5 mi
30. At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto A590/Bridge Approach Continue to follow A590 0.3 mi
31. Stay on the A590 to Barrow in Furness - this takes you directly to Walney 
Drive over the channel via short bridge - turn right at traffic lights - take 3rd turning on your left, signposted WESTSHORE, EARNSE BAY - Take first right on to Mill Lane (skateboard park on your right) and this takes you straight to the Beach - Car Park is on your left.

Walney Island


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be meeting you all at Lancaster services aswell 

Paul


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

les said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

count me in on that also


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> count me in on that also


then add your name to my post above with me and bigsyd and quote :? BTW when are you going to do my turbo hose :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Add me to the list too 

You have picked a fine starting point and time


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK so far those starting at Lancaster services at 9am.
1/ Les
2/ Bigsyd
3/ Tony rigby
4/ Jammyd

Come on guys please add you name to the list above.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> OK guys we need to arrange a meeting point to do the cruise as per jammyds route ( I will add it at the end of this post below) Given that his route starts by leaving Junc 35 on the M6 then how about we meet at the Lancaster services again which is just before Junc 33. I would suggest we meet no later than 9pm we can then travel 10 miles or so to Junc 35 to start Jammyds route. Those wishing to come on the cruise can add their names to it so I will start the list. Jammyd if you have other suggestions be my guest mate as the cruise is down to you. Just wanted to get the ball rolling so we can give Seasurfer some idea of our ETA.
> 
> Those wanting to meet at the Lancaster services.
> 1/ Les.
> ...


Is that better for you les?

Told you matey let me know when you want the hose doing, thought you'd have done it yourself by now :lol: Just let me know i'm off work oday and just been to awsome too http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145791


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> OK so far those starting at Lancaster services at 9am.
> 1/ Les
> 2/ Bigsyd
> 3/ Tony rigby
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > OK so far those starting at Lancaster services at 9am.
> ...


 Thats the way to do it mate.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

anyone headingto evenTT09?????


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> anyone headingto evenTT09?????


 Yes Tony me.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

you going sunday les? morning? check here... http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=145811


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

BygSid, do you want me to put your name on the list for kiting ?

Seasurfer


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

erm erm erm  :? ....sod it go on then lol owt for a laff :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well done  it will be a laugh too  just added your name to kiting list.

Seasurfer


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > OK so far those starting at Lancaster services at 9am.
> ...


 Thats the way to do it mate. [/quote][/quote]

Steve, believe it or not mate I have done this before :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
An update - permission is now in place to have a 3 man band at the top of the beach from 8.30pm to 10ish - dont know if you plan on staying that late, it will be within walking distance of the carpark. Some of you met my hubby Gary at the Awesome day, he is part of the band and they play 60's music, pretty good too although I say it myself 

I have had a pm enquiring about staying over, if anyone needs help with this, let me know asap as there are a few local places i can recommend.

Is there anyone else for the kiting, places are beginning to get booked up now with the instructors 

This is the list for kiting so far (so that you dont have to try and find it earlier in the thread)

Jammyd
Ben
Redscouse
Mark Hogan
Tony Rigby
Les
Sue
solarglow
pennypoo
mrs pennypoo
Matt B
BygSid

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have added my girlfriend Sue alongside my name for kiting if thats OK? :?



seasurfer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> An update - permission is now in place to have a 3 man band at the top of the beach from 8.30pm to 10ish - dont know if you plan on staying that late, it will be within walking distance of the carpark. Some of you met my hubby Gary at the Awesome day, he is part of the band and they play 60's music, pretty good too although I say it myself
> 
> I have had a pm enquiring about staying over, if anyone needs help with this, let me know asap as there are a few local places i can recommend.
> ...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I may be up for this if not at work. Will work out my shifts and let you know.( Will also try and get a couple more from the northeast)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

malstt said:


> I may be up for this if not at work. Will work out my shifts and let you know.( Will also try and get a couple more from the northeast)


malstt that would be brilliant if you and some more from your region could come along. Try and drag along the 2 Andys 

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sorry we are heading north that weekend


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> sorry we are heading north that weekend


Thats a shame, could have been a good run out.I think andy is in spain then as well so might just be me and the missus.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Les,
I have added Sue to the kiting list  I will post the schedule for the kiting sessions nearer the time.

Further Update: If the wind is more than 12 knots, the competition will start about 10 and run to about 5 or 6 each day.

The pro-men and pro-women will ride on the 31st, Friday, but will be out displaying their skills to the side of the comp zone throughout saturday and sunday.

Please Note: We are very close to Asda and Tesco Extra for petrol which you will pass on the way in, as we do not have a petrol station on the island.

There is a small off-licence shop which also sells sandwichs and hot/cold drinks next to the carpark. On site we have toilets with outside showers and there will also be a burger van and a pancake stall . The council are permitting camping for the weekend if any of you fancy staying on site. There are two cash machines on the island if required and a co-op.

Just trying to think of anything you may need whilst you are here and make things as easy as possible.

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Les,
> I have added Sue to the kiting list  I will post the schedule for the kiting sessions nearer the time.
> 
> Further Update: If the wind is more than 12 knots, the competition will start about 10 and run to about 5 or 6 each day.
> ...


 All sounds very good and well planned. Cheers.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Further Update:

How do you fancy having a go on at Rodeo Bull riding or trying to master a surf simulator, Les you can go first  Another two additions just confirmed this evening.

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Further Update:
> 
> How do you fancy having a go on at Rodeo Bull riding or on a surf simulator, Les you can go first  Another two additions just confirmed this evening.
> 
> Seasurfer


 Ermmmm isnt there enough BULL going on on here


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Further Update:
> 
> How do you fancy having a go on at Rodeo Bull riding or on a surf simulator,
> Seasurfer


let me have a think about this [smiley=gossip.gif] NO

lol


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Further Update:
> 
> How do you fancy having a go on at Rodeo Bull riding or on a surf simulator,
> Seasurfer


might have a go bull riding! maybe... :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Further Update:
> 
> How do you fancy having a go on at Rodeo Bull riding or on a surf simulator, Les you can go first  Another two additions just confirmed this evening.
> 
> Seasurfer


Surf Simulator sounds like a ball to me..... No videos please... as i'll deffo land on my ass :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I am trying my best to keep you all amused for the day, dont want you getting bored :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> I am trying my best to keep you all amused for the day, dont want you getting bored :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seasurfer


Some of us will have a MK2 beast to drool over, I don't think any of the MK1'ers will like it, as its not the original :lol: :lol: :lol: Remind me to tell the misses to take my credit cards and cheque book off me before I come!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

woot woot...just remembered about this meet, 1 week on Saturday


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

yes the next event in the calander... and a lovely run to bed in my new kit... (29th/30th/31st) is my fitting days... (anyone heads to awsome take some pics of the old girl for me....(she'll be the one in bits up on the lift)

Just hope there is no hiccups and she's out for this one... Cutting it close but think it should all be fine.... :?


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> yes the next event in the calander... and a lovely run to bed in my new kit... (29th/30th/31st) is my fitting days... (anyone heads to awsome take some pics of the old girl for me....(she'll be the one in bits up on the lift)
> 
> Just hope there is no hiccups and she's out for this one... Cutting it close but think it should all be fine.... :?


What you getting done Tony?

you guys convoying up to this meet then or what?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

oh mate.... After my Big brakes i've now got... it's the rest of the handeling package for me... Cambelt change and service... so long long job, hope they can nail it in the three days or i'm carless for this event.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im all but ready for this little event now, should be brilliant

Gill..... can you please add my mate Dan to the list of people attending and wanting a go on the kites if possible please.

And just something more off topic........ Im @ Awesome on Friday if anybody has spare time and would like to pop along, you are more than welcome, ill treat you to a bacon buttie aswell  8)

Paul


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> And just something more off topic........ Im @ Awesome on Friday if anybody has spare time and would like to pop along, you are more than welcome, ill treat you to a bacon buttie aswell  8)
> 
> Paul


OHHHHHHHHHH what you having done?

i'm at awsome friday as my dad's car is going in so have to drop it off and give him a lift home.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > And just something more off topic........ Im @ Awesome on Friday if anybody has spare time and would like to pop along, you are more than welcome, ill treat you to a bacon buttie aswell  8)
> ...


 OK another off topic :roll: It just occured to me that in the 2 1/2 years I have been a member on here I have seen an awful lot of peeps have work done by Awesome me included. I have no idea how much we have spent with them ( my total runs into a number of thousands alone) but it must run into 6 figures ( is that right for a million plus? ) Awesome what would you do without us in fact what would we do without you apart from buy food, clothing and have the odd holiday that is :?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi All, Sorry I havent been able to key an eye on you all, been laptopless for 3 days now, dont realise how much they are needed until you havnt got one.

Welcome to the list Dan 

This is the list for kiting so far (so that you dont have to try and find it earlier in the thread)

Jammyd - struck off  
Ben
Redscouse
Mark Hogan
Tony Rigby
Les
Sue
solarglow
pennypoo
mrs pennypoo
Matt B
BygSid
Dan

Looking forward to this meet - wind is up for the begining of next week, hope it stays with us for a few more days 

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry but I am going to have to be a bad committee member and miss this, got family and friends coming over on the Saturday Afternoon [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I also read Gill's post as _I have been topless for 3 days_ :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

so did i but didn't want to say anything :lol: :lol: :lol: you bad commity member you jammy d... :evil:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jammyd, cant you bring your visitors with you, you could get a trailor or roof rack to put them on  

Gill


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> OHHHHHHHHHH what you having done?
> 
> i'm at awsome friday as my dad's car is going in so have to drop it off and give him a lift home.. :lol: :lol:


I will be there from 1pm onwards mate, for a few hours if you will be around


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just booked mine in today for the 20th aug...red hoses fitted...aircon service...there will be more :roll:  

are the NW crew still up for the awesome open day?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> just booked mine in today for the 20th aug...red hoses fitted...aircon service...there will be more :roll:
> 
> are the NW crew still up for the awesome open day?


I will be attending the Open day on 23rd August, should be a brilliant day. They will have their main car park, the empty car park next to it will be open, and the Carphone Warehouse car park over the road are lending Awesome a big section aswell on the day, so should be a good day.... 20 odd clubs are attending apparently


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > just booked mine in today for the 20th aug...red hoses fitted...aircon service...there will be more :roll:
> ...


will there be a TTOC stand for this


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


As long as scouse is there their is a TTOC stand


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> will there be a TTOC stand for this


I will talk to them tomorrow and make sure we have our spaces reserved and see how many we can bring along


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[/quote]

I will be attending the Open day on 23rd August, should be a brilliant day. They will have their main car park, the empty car park next to it will be open, and the Carphone Warehouse car park over the road are lending Awesome a big section aswell on the day, so should be a good day.... 20 odd clubs are attending apparently [/quote]

will there be a TTOC stand for this[/quote]

As long as scouse is there their is a TTOC stand [/quote]

I thought scouse was the offical TTOC car park attendant :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> I thought scouse was the offical TTOC car park attendant :roll:


That was me silly... :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I thought scouse was the offical TTOC car park attendant :roll:
> ...


 I mean when we entered the park and all got a "thou shall not" off him re speeding in the park :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Les i only warned you last weekend as i know your history with speeding mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Les i only warned you last weekend as i know your history with speeding mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I wouldnt have been speeding there thats for sure :lol: I think you have found your true vocation in life .... I hear they are recruiting traffic wardens


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Les i only warned you last weekend as i know your history with speeding mate :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I earn too much currently to ever consider becoming a traffic warden :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


 I'm sure its not the money side of the job that would attract you. :roll: Ever thought of becoming one of those special traffic wardens :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Les........ all traffic wardens are special :roll: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Les........ all traffic wardens are special :roll: :lol:


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Was good to see you at awsome matey !!! Get that stand sorted out... and don't forget guysand girls if you register online you get a free burger !!!! i've already registered so i'm hoping i'm right at the top of pauls list !!!! HINT HINT PAUL !!!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Where does he cok?  I joined a few weeks ago online and i have'nt had one ? hope he doesnt do them at home then send them in the post, would spoil the stickers :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Does he bring them with him and cok on site  ISeasurfer


 OO errr Missus


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry about that, still no laptop and using hubby's which has a few keys missing - \cook \cook \cook  

anyhow, does he? bet mines mouldy by now 

Seasurfer


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

hi, will like to tag on with you guys from lancaster services at 9am if thats ok. 1st time to any type of meet like this but it sounds ok.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

So are we still on for meeting at 9am at Lancaster services then? :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> So are we still on for meeting at 9am at Lancaster services then? :?


Yup, all good for me


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

asdaman said:


> hi, will like to tag on with you guys from lancaster services at 9am if thats ok. 1st time to any type of meet like this but it sounds ok.


Hi Asdaman, pleased you can come up  - do you want me to add you to the trainer kite session? places are getting booked up?

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok this is the list meeting at Lancaster Services at 9am as far as I am aware. If I have missed anybody out or you want to come along with us copy and paste, add your name to the list and post under your own name. Steve can you yet confirm mate?

1/ Les
2/ Bigsyd
3/ Tony rigby
4/ Jammyd
5/ Redscouse
6/ Stevecollier ( provisional )
7/asdaman.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Just been alerted to this! Hopefully be able to make it, will know in the next couple of days


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

les said:


> Ok this is the list meeting at Lancaster Services at 9am as far as I am aware. If I have missed anybody out or you want to come along with us copy and paste, add your name to the list and post under your own name. Steve can you yet confirm mate?
> 
> 1/ Les
> 2/ Bigsyd
> ...


8/Mark Hogan

I can't belive you missed me out Les!!!! tut tut


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone - *Further Update*

This is the itinery which has been posted for the competitors and for a press release for the weekend - some details will be useful for you.

Hosted by North West Kitesurfing 
Dates, July 31st-Aug 2nd
Location - Earnse Bay , Walney Island , Barrow in Furness, Cumbria
Event Sponsors- BAE Systems
Location Sponsors- West Lakes Renaissance, North West Re-development Agency
Co Event Sposnors- North West Kitesurfing.
Sponsors providing riders prizes- Rage Water Sports (board bags/rash vests £350 retail value)
Sponsors providing riders prizes- West Shore Stores, Earnse Bay (various prizes to £100 value).
Tour Sponsors- Deadman Kitesurfing, Redbull , Buff, King of Watersports
Prize Fund- £1500

Discipline - Freestyle
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ITINERY.
Thursday - Practice Day
Press Day - usually 2-4pm
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Friday- *
Pro Registration 8.30 - 9 am Location TBC
Riders Briefing- 9.05am 
First Possible start - 10.00 am
Register in advance [email protected]
Free trainer kite sessions, times to be announced.
Evening entertainment -riders BBQ
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Saturday- *
Amateur Men/Ladies Junior and Senior Registration 8.30-9am Location TBC
Riders Briefing- 9.05am 
First Possible start - 10.00am
Register in advance [email protected]
Free trainer kite sessions, times to be announced.
NW and NE Audi TT owners club meet on the car park including the new TT RS courtesy of Hadwins of Lindale.
Furness VW Club - meet on car park.
Surf simulator and rodeo bull rides.
Entertainment - live retro 60s band (five 'O' clock shadows) on the beach 8pm-10pm. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sunday-* 
Riders Briefing - TBC on Saturday
First Possible Start - TBC on Saturday 
Free trainer kite sessions, times to be announced.
Surf simulator and rodeo bull rides.
Prizegiving - TBC Saturday usually between 2pm-5pm depending on wind
Location, 
Earnse Bay, Walney Island, Barrow in Furness, *LA14 3 XZ.*
Camping on site for tents on the car park grass area and on the shore front for the riders vans and campers.
Big thanks for keeping the late night noise down last year, the site is full of old folks and this was much appreciated.
Toilets on site have recently been re-furbished and fresh water showers have been added.
Shop on site has fresh cold snacks and hot and cold drinks. They will take advanced requests for any kind of beer/food wanted to save you trips to the supermarket. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*On Site *Catering&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; Burger van and speciality Pancake van.
Toilets&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... On the car park.
Showers&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; Cold fresh water showers on the West facing wall of the toilets.
Shop&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Adjacent to the car park

Any more info contact Gill email: [email protected] 01229 470303 / 07974294258
or Gary [email protected] 01229 470303/07724078057


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Ok this is the list meeting at Lancaster Services at 9am as far as I am aware. If I have missed anybody out or you want to come along with us copy and paste, add your name to the list and post under your own name. Steve can you yet confirm mate?
> ...


 I didnt Mark you missed yourself out mate :roll: Your on now though
1/ Les
2/ Bigsyd
3/ Tony rigby
4/ Jammyd
5/ Redscouse
6/ Stevecollier ( provisional )
7/asdaman
8/Mark Hogan


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> asdaman said:
> 
> 
> > hi, will like to tag on with you guys from lancaster services at 9am if thats ok. 1st time to any type of meet like this but it sounds ok.
> ...


no ta mate will give that a pass.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

asdaman said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > asdaman said:
> ...


asdaman another wigan member 8) , will be good to see you m8, i take it u work at asda? wigan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

asdaman said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > asdaman said:
> ...


Just put your membership pack together will be in the post tomorrow


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Asdaman, pleased you can come up  - do you want me to add you to the trainer kite session? places are getting booked up?

Seasurfer[/quote]
no ta mate will give that a pass.[/quote]
Just put your membership pack together will be in the post tomorrow [/quote]

do you have any cards spare so i can stick under wiper blades m8, a good few TT cars around my area now


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Hi Asdaman, pleased you can come up  - do you want me to add you to the trainer kite session? places are getting booked up?
> 
> Seasurfer


no ta mate will give that a pass.[/quote]
Just put your membership pack together will be in the post tomorrow [/quote]

do you have any cards spare so i can stick under wiper blades m8, a good few TT cars around my area now[/quote]

Syd I have a number I can spare mate.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

As long as I can get the great big hole in my exhaust fixed in time then I will be up for the convoy.
I might even try to get my new V6 front on in time- get in there!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Syd I have a number I can spare mate.


cheers les can you bring us some on Saturday


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> > Syd I have a number I can spare mate.
> 
> 
> cheers les can you bring us some on Saturday


Yep will do Syd.
BTW all take a look at the events section and this thread here :wink:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147602


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> As long as I can get the great big hole in my exhaust fixed in time then I will be up for the convoy.
> *I might even try to get my new V6 front on in time- get in there!!*


 [smiley=argue.gif] Swine [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

les said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Cheers Les  I new you had'nt forgott about me really :-*


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just a reminder that I have had to pull out of this one [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Bloody life... family/friends :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry you can't make it Jammyd - should be quite good, will let you know in detail what you have missed :wink: :wink:

You didnt fancy squashing anyone in the boot then ? We could send a possy to kidnap you just for the day 

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, Looking forward to seeing Les's new wheels - pics looking great.

Dont forget everyone, let Tony lead the way, he will be testing his new brakes out :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Sorry you can't make it Jammyd - should be quite good, will let you know in detail what you have missed :wink: :wink:
> 
> You didnt fancy squashing anyone in the boot then ? We could send a possy to kidnap you just for the day
> 
> Seasurfer


I would love to come, but I have painting and cleaning to do before we have some family over for a little dinner, and I just wont have the time... gutted is understatement as I really wanted to come [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Ring Llewellyn Bowen 

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you can't make it Jammyd - should be quite good, will let you know in detail what you have missed :wink: :wink:
> ...


 You have painting and cleaning to do???? I thought you was married. :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > seasurfer said:
> ...


Feels like I am married... just don't have the piece of paper or the pre-nup to show for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[/quote]

I would love to come, but I have painting and cleaning to do before we have some family over for a little dinner, and I just wont have the time... gutted is understatement as I really wanted to come [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

You have painting and cleaning to do???? I thought you was married. :roll:[/quote]

Feels like I am married... just don't have the piece of paper or the pre-nup to show for it :lol: :lol:[/quote]
:roll: 
Careful mate her indoors has ears and eyes and is almost human.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

She even has a log in for this place... best go to next doors dog house now...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> She even has a log in for this place... best go to next doors dog house now...


 Your dinner sir is in the dog :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > She even has a log in for this place... best go to next doors dog house now...
> ...


Thats no way to talk about my misses :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


OOOO are you going to get it good style .....................when I send the link to this to her via PM :? I hope you like hospital food


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

just hope i can still make it :twisted: Mark has kindly offered to give me a lift up my car is still unavailable.

Things are just getting on top of me at the mo. with the TT.. got the handeling package being fitted (by Awsome) wednesday/thursday/friday.. So my baby will be in bits [smiley=bigcry.gif] tomorrow i have a lovely appointment with audi "REMOVED UNTIL SORTED" to bleed me dry for a new key (car only came with one, key's arrived just needs coding for the fob) at a cost of £170 and low and behold the Fuel Gage is now F**king about, which to me is showing signs of dashpod failure..(reading 1/4 tank on 25miles and refill in driver information) I'll have to get the to look at it tomorrow. Problem being i've heard that this is no longer Free...... HMMMMM really is the wrong time to p**s off tony :twisted: ...I can guarentee i'll be getting it free.... otherwise they'll be some really terrible customer relations at audi "REMOVED UNTIL SORTED" and a very very empty show room by the time i've finished ranting.... Just feel like i could strangle someone !!!!! :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> just hope i can still make it :twisted: Mark has kindly offered to give me a lift up my car is still unavailable.
> 
> Things are just getting on top of me at the mo. with the TT.. got the handeling package being fitted (by Awsome) wednesday/thursday/friday.. So my baby will be in bits [smiley=bigcry.gif] tomorrow i have a lovely appointment with audi Bolton to bleed me dry for a new key (car only came with one, key's arrived just needs coding for the fob) at a cost of £170 and low and behold the Fuel Gage is now F**king about, which to me is showing signs of dashpod failure..(reading 1/4 tank on 25miles and refill in driver information) I'll have to get the to look at it tomorrow. Problem being i've heard that this is no longer Free...... HMMMMM really is the wrong time to p**s off tony :twisted: ...I can guarentee i'll be getting it free.... otherwise they'll be some really terrible customer relations at audi bolton and a very very empty show room by the time i've finished ranting.... Just feel like i could strangle someone !!!!! :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil:


 Oh dear Audi in Bolton nuff said mate :roll: I had a few exchanges with them when the dash pod was still free. They tried to make out that as my car was an import it wasnt covered :roll: Yeah right ..... well it was and I got it replaced free in the end. That was about 18 months ago so perhaps, just perhaps they don't know its nolonger free if you havent had your car serviced at an Audi garage that is. I have also phoned them twice in recent months to arrange a meet there to see the new TTRS. I was told each time they were very interested in putting something on for the club, each time they promissed to ring me back each time no call of course. :x I gave up with them in the end. I was thinking of calling in one time to pick up a part or other and asking to see the general manager and tell him I had wanted to order A4s for my reps but even though I tried twice to speak to them I got no return calls.... so I went and bought 4 5 series BMWs instead :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not going to be able to make this, going to a anniversary party on the night time and won'r have time.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry Malt cant make it  hopefully it wont be the only one here 

Tony, oh dear, sounds like you got your hands full at the moment - hope it goes as good as possible. Nick Jammyd's car for the day :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## solarglow (Jan 24, 2009)

Tony, I had same problem with fuel gauge, turned out it was the two fuel senders on tank and not dashpod. Still a nasty job but not impossible. Hope you can make it on Saturday.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> just hope i can still make it :twisted: Mark has kindly offered to give me a lift up my car is still unavailable.
> 
> Things are just getting on top of me at the mo. with the TT.. got the handeling package being fitted (by Awsome) wednesday/thursday/friday.. So my baby will be in bits [smiley=bigcry.gif] tomorrow i have a lovely appointment with audi Bolton to bleed me dry for a new key (car only came with one, key's arrived just needs coding for the fob) at a cost of £170 and low and behold the Fuel Gage is now F**king about, which to me is showing signs of dashpod failure..(reading 1/4 tank on 25miles and refill in driver information) I'll have to get the to look at it tomorrow. Problem being i've heard that this is no longer Free...... HMMMMM really is the wrong time to p**s off tony :twisted: ...I can guarentee i'll be getting it free.... otherwise they'll be some really terrible customer relations at audi bolton and a very very empty show room by the time i've finished ranting.... Just feel like i could strangle someone !!!!! :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil:


tony m8 just had a look at my bill from warrington audi, on18/04/09 for supplie and code new key £130.43 net + £19.56 vat total £149.99 more ammo for you


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> asdaman another wigan member 8) , will be good to see you m8, i take it u work at asda? wigan


yeah mate at distribution centre :-|


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Just put your membership pack together will be in the post tomorrow


looking forward to getting it mate


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

well i spoke to the booking girl (the girl i know) and she said they were still free last week... obviously before this happened... so may try my luck with that... plus because i know her she may be able to put suspected dashpod failure on 31st march or summat to enable me to get it free by saying it was reported but i was out of the country... see what happens hey.... (sure she said someone was in for one last week free of charge a roadster) so if it's that recent i may stand a chance....

I thought it could be that but now i think about it the temp needle has dropped and picked back up again occasionally... :roll: but if you bang the dash really hard the needle for the petrol moves but the one for temp doesn't so deffo think it's the pod thats gone.. :twisted:

I'll let you know how i go on... booked in for 8:30am


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

asdaman said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > asdaman another wigan member 8) , will be good to see you m8, i take it u work at asda? wigan
> ...


a good m8 of mine works there CARL EVANS


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Good and bad news....

Bad News first.....
The key i ordered from the dealers arrived and doesn't work... the cut is wrong... they are going to check with the germans as they are a little suspect the key arrived in a bag without chasis number on which is "unusual" so thats being looked into.. if they can't find a record of a lock set or the correct key from germany i'm going to require a full lock set... ignition Barrell and locking barrells  oh well

Good News now......
on a brighter note they've ordered the dashpod (10days till arrival) and said it's free obviously the cost of coding the new key i've bought isn't a problem now as they have to code all keys for new pod so thats free too... feel quite lucky really... and my mate was a star all morning filling me with coffe and showing me round the R8...

so at present it's swings and roundabouts... but can everyone leave off my dealer for pods at the mo... don't want them to realise they've made a mistake... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Pleased for you Tony, hope things go well to getting it all sorted.

Does this mean you may have your car for saturday ?

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

You may have noticed from the press release above includes a VW Club - they phoned us last week to ask if they could come along and join us at the event, beetles and VW Campers - we have enough space so they are coming for the whole weekend  some ancient split screens will be here.

Ideas are bounding around my mind already for next year 

Seasurfer


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Split Downpipe means Matt B's TT wont be going 

Am I still welcome if I come in a .......................................................................volvo

If so then I am bringing the kids and making a family day of it!!!

TT in for surgery on next Tue......roll on the 3" DP :evil:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

We're dropping like flys...


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Split Downpipe means Matt B's TT wont be going
> 
> Am I still welcome if I come in a .......................................................................volvo
> 
> ...


Of course - we can park you with the VW's and pretend you are with them :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes, still come up if you can, should be a good day - (we'll let you park with us really, it might be me next time with no car :? )

Seasurfer


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

easy mistake matt m8, selecting the small font, let me put it right for you.....ahem 

Am I still welcome if I come in a ......................................*VOLVO*


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Volvo ! better than an ldv van if mine ever breaks down or shanksy's pony  (at least we can eat and bed down for the night, anywhere  )

Seasurfer


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> easy mistake matt m8, selecting the small font, let me put it right for you.....ahem
> 
> Am I still welcome if I come in a ......................................*VOLVO*


LMAO.......listen its a nice volvo, you will all be trying to pile in if it rains :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

could rebadge the Vol... to a TT and see if you can slip through the net un-noticed. You might even fool Les!!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> could rebadge the Vol... to a TT and see if you can slip through the net un-noticed. You might even fool Les!!!


Could do. Amazing what a TTOC sticker can do !!!!!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I can lend you some TT dust caps and a key fob :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey, dont diss the volvo!!

I not going to let the lack of a TT stop me from going on this meet!!

And before you say it on Saturday................

It needs lowering, and spacers


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Im with you then, someone on here said the standard 180 height looks like a range rover  so bring some tools if you want, dont want any of you getting bored  I can get easily over the speed bumps though.

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> could rebadge the Vol... to a TT and see if you can slip through the net un-noticed. You might even fool Les!!!


Oi I heard that :x ...... Pardon :?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Further Update :

Power Kite Session is block booked for 12 TT members as per list - split into two groups with two instructors for 1.30pm to 2.15pm.

Anyone from the TT's who name isnt down and who wants to have a go, you can put your name down on the whiteboard at the kite school (opposite the TT parking) as the next session may not be fully booked, OR my hubby will take another session after he has finished competing which could be around teatime'ish.

The list is now booked for the following members:

Please Meet at the Kite School no later than 1.15pm

Ben
Redscouse
Mark Hogan
Tony Rigby
Les
Sue
solarglow
pennypoo
mrs pennypoo
Matt B
BygSid
Dan

Anyone who cannot make it, please let me know and we can offer the place to someone else asap.

Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

do we get a choice of instructor??? it's there any baywatch babes available??? blonde 6ft, blue eyes ect ect ect.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, the women will be competing on the saturday too - dont you go missing your kite session, wandering off amongst them, - just think, if you like it, i will put in a word or two with a few of them for you for further tuition :lol: :lol: but the three instructors we have this weekend are all male.

Any chance of your car back?

Saturday categories are: Ametuer Men, Ametuer Women, Seniors and Juniors. The ametuer men are brilliant dont miss them, and there will be a land boarding and buggying event going on further up the beach, those lads are pretty acrobatic too.

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just seen the weather forecast for Saturday MORE PIGGIN RAIN :x Mind you the sun will probably be cracking the flags then


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats ok, the VOLVO is coming 

The wind speed is good though - bring something warm just in case, and waterproof and keep that Tony on a lead 

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

This is the website we use daily for the wind forecast http://www.xcweather.co.uk/GB/observations hover your mouse over Walney.

Will post any late news etc on friday night.

Seasurfer


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the updates Gill, look forward to meeting you and your hubby at the event. Ive met half the TT lot, so i know what im letting myself in for :lol:

Paul


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

seasurfer said:


> Thats ok, the VOLVO is coming
> 
> The wind speed is good though - bring something warm just in case, and waterproof and keep that Tony on a lead
> 
> Seasurfer


Yes and I will have so much room in my seven seater


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Dont know if any of you intend staying in to the evening (hope so) but just come back from the band rehersal - pretty good I must say, took some footage and as soon as i can get a snip of video converted for the net i will post a link here, will probably be very late tonight or tomorow.

Finished work now till monday, lots of last minute things to sort and must get my car spruced up before saturday.

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Dont know if any of you intend staying in to the evening (hope so) but just come back from the band rehersal - pretty good I must say, took some footage and as soon as i can get a snip of video converted for the net i will post a link here, will probably be very late tonight or tomorow.
> 
> Finished work now till monday, lots of last minute things to sort and must get my car spruced up before saturday.
> 
> Gill


 What kinda stuff do they play? And can we trust the judgement of somebody who flys their kites 
:wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, drums, base guitar and strat or telecaster guitar (Hubby sings and plays drums at same time  )

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi, drums, base guitar and strat and telecaster guitar :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gill


Harr right country and western then :wink:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking forward weather or not


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Not C & W 

Beetles, Johnny kid and the pirates, Billy Fury, Roy Orbison, Elvis, Roxy Music, Buddy Holly, Chuck Berry, Richy Valance, Rolling Stones, Del Shannon, Ben E King, plus a few more, biddy stuff really

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Not C & W
> 
> Beetles, Johnny kid and the pirates, Billy Fury, Roy Orbison, Elvis, Roxy Music, Buddy Holly, Chuck Berry, Richy Valance, Rolling Stones, Del Shannon, Ben E King, plus a few more, biddy stuff really
> 
> Gill


 OK Rap crap, house, R&B or garage shite then


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Oooooooooooooh - working on vid just now, Gary says your trainer kite is going to be a whopping 10 metre for that :lol:

Gill


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> just think, if you like it, i will put in a word or two with a few of them for you for further tuition :lol: :lol: Seasurfer


Hmmm don't think we're talking about the same sort of Tuition :lol: :lol: :lol:



seasurfer said:


> The wind speed is good though - bring something warm just in case, and waterproof and keep that Tony on a lead  Seasurfer


Who's eaten beans then :roll: LOL :lol: :lol: And why do i need a lead??? I'm not that bad really  :lol: :lol: :lol:



mark_hogan said:


> Looking forward weather or not


Is that weather or not you wheel stays on :roll: Because of awsome your car is luckily now not going to spiral onto it's roof wiping out half the TT's there.. :roll: My car best be ready or i'm blaming you !!! :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gosh i'm going crazy without my car !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, short vid done - in black/white to look aged !!!!






Les, thought this would be your era !

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi, short vid done - in black/white to look aged !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gill the likes of the Beatles and Buddy Holly etc are EVERYBODYS era :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Drive over the channel via short bridge - turn right at traffic lights - take 4th turning on your left, signposted WESTSHORE, EARNSE BAY - Take first right on to Mill Lane (skateboard park on your right) and this takes you straight to the Beach - Car Park is on your left.

Walney Island[/quote]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > seasurfer said:
> ...


What? :?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry Les, i meant to copy the last little bit only, its the 4th turning on the left, did a dummy run today to check directions - you dont notice roads when you pass them every day.

Well, the pro's are here, all practicing today in sunshine and 20 mph - perfect , took some pics which i will post after tea. Winds up for tomoro and saturday - brilliant

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Sorry Les, i meant to copy the last little bit only, its the 4th turning on the left, did a dummy run today to check directions - you dont notice roads when you pass them every day.
> 
> Well, the pro's are here, all practicing today in sunshine and 20 mph - perfect , took some pics which i will post after tea. Winds up for tomoro and saturday - brilliant
> 
> Gill


 Sounds good Gill


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

will be joining you guys, just. There is a story if you read the latest posts. Smashed in the back.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> will be joining you guys, just. There is a story if you read the latest posts.


Brilliant Steve, look forward to meeting you too. Been on the go all day, must eat, and havent washed my car yet 

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, three pics from todays practice day for the pros - plus a lonesome TT

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> will be joining you guys, just. There is a story if you read the latest posts. Smashed in the back.


Hi Steve, do you want me to add you on the list for a trainer kite session?

Gill


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ha ha, nice one. Dont think so, i was smacked up the rear yesterday and need to see the Doc today as my back is not right so i think i will let Syd have an extra go. If you don't see me driving its because my head will be in the foot well as insurance company has given me a 2.0 Roadster to run around in for a few weeks.

steve


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Oooooh Steve, that wont do your head any good  3.2 to 2ltr, you may have to set off sooner too.

will sort something out for you to rest on if you need a break then you are not crumpled up in a roadster, or maybe you might prefer to lounge out in the TT RS !

The forecast is very good for us - off back to the beach now and will post anything of interest later. Just had an RS4 (or 3) set off in front of me at lights,like a bullet, what a sound  he was gone before i got into 2nd gear.

Gill


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

[/quote]

OK guys we need to arrange a meeting point to do the cruise as per jammyds route ( I will add it at the end of this post below) Given that his route starts by leaving Junc 35 on the M6 then how about we meet at the Lancaster services again which is just before Junc 33. I would suggest we meet no later than 9pm we can then travel 10 miles or so to Junc 35 to start Jammyds route. Those wishing to come on the cruise can add their names to it so I will start the list. Jammyd if you have other suggestions be my guest mate as the cruise is down to you. Just wanted to get the ball rolling so we can give Seasurfer some idea of our ETA.

Those wanting to meet at the Lancaster services.
1/ Les.

Here's jammyds route as per.

Ok,

a gentle cruise planned... this is the route I thought of from Junction 35 of the M6

11. At junction 35, take the A601(M) exit 0.2 mi
12. At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto A601(M) heading to Carnforth/A6/Morecambe 
0.9 mi
13. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto A6 Go through 1 roundabout 8.9 mi
14. Turn left to stay on A6 0.2 mi
15. Slight left at A6/Levens Ln 0.2 mi
16. Take the ramp onto A590 4.6 mi
17. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit and stay on A590 1.5 mi
18. Slight left at B5271 308 ft
19. Sharp right to stay on B5271 171 ft
20. Turn left at Hollow Ln 0.8 mi
21. Continue on Old Town Hill 0.2 mi
22. Continue on The Level 0.2 mi
23. Turn left at Green Ln 2.0 mi
24. Continue straight onto Headless Cross 0.2 mi
25. Slight right toward B5278 1.4 mi
26. Turn right at B5278 404 ft
27. Turn left to stay on B5278 5.4 mi
28. Turn left at A590 Go through 5 roundabouts 14.9 mi
29. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto A590/North Rd 0.5 mi
30. At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto A590/Bridge Approach Continue to follow A590 0.3 mi
31. Stay on the A590 to Barrow in Furness - this takes you directly to Walney 
Drive over the channel via short bridge - turn right at traffic lights - take 4th turning on your left, signposted WESTSHORE, EARNSE BAY - Take first right on to Mill Lane (skateboard park on your right) and this takes you straight to the Beach - Car Park is on your left.

Walney Island[/quote]

I'm in and Tony Rigby.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am just gutted I can't come...

aw well thats life


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK guys we need to arrange a meeting point to do the cruise as per jammyds route ( I will add it at the end of this post below) Given that his route starts by leaving Junc 35 on the M6 then how about we meet at the Lancaster services again which is just before Junc 33. I would suggest we meet no later than 9pm we can then travel 10 miles or so to Junc 35 to start Jammyds route. Those wishing to come on the cruise can add their names to it so I will start the list. Jammyd if you have other suggestions be my guest mate as the cruise is down to you. Just wanted to get the ball rolling so we can give Seasurfer some idea of our ETA.

Those wanting to meet at the Lancaster services.
1/ Les.

Here's jammyds route as per.

Ok,

a gentle cruise planned... this is the route I thought of from Junction 35 of the M6

11. At junction 35, take the A601(M) exit 0.2 mi
12. At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto A601(M) heading to Carnforth/A6/Morecambe 
0.9 mi
13. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto A6 Go through 1 roundabout 8.9 mi
14. Turn left to stay on A6 0.2 mi
15. Slight left at A6/Levens Ln 0.2 mi
16. Take the ramp onto A590 4.6 mi
17. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit and stay on A590 1.5 mi
18. Slight left at B5271 308 ft
19. Sharp right to stay on B5271 171 ft
20. Turn left at Hollow Ln 0.8 mi
21. Continue on Old Town Hill 0.2 mi
22. Continue on The Level 0.2 mi
23. Turn left at Green Ln 2.0 mi
24. Continue straight onto Headless Cross 0.2 mi
25. Slight right toward B5278 1.4 mi
26. Turn right at B5278 404 ft
27. Turn left to stay on B5278 5.4 mi
28. Turn left at A590 Go through 5 roundabouts 14.9 mi
29. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto A590/North Rd 0.5 mi
30. At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto A590/Bridge Approach Continue to follow A590 0.3 mi
31. Stay on the A590 to Barrow in Furness - this takes you directly to Walney 
Drive over the channel via short bridge - turn right at traffic lights - take 4th turning on your left, signposted WESTSHORE, EARNSE BAY - Take first right on to Mill Lane (skateboard park on your right) and this takes you straight to the Beach - Car Park is on your left.

Walney Island[/quote]

I'm in and Tony Rigby.[/quote]

Errr Mark read back we/me arranged this a while back mate. 9am Lancaster services :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Got given an 08 TT Roadster yesterday whilst mine was in for skin grafts, today i get a phone call to return said car as there was a mix up with curtesey cars and they would have a suitable replacement waiting for me. Turn up for a laugh and they have now got me in a Range Rover, maybe they wanted to stop me going to Walney with the rest of the gang tomoz. Well, had a word with OPEC and think i will still be going. Will prob park next to the rebagged volvo that may be there and if i can find them put my redundant ones on the big boy.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Had a really good day - completed results for the pro's as the wind stayed all day and sunshine until about half hour ago, and rain just started.

We ran 6 trainer kite sessions today (48 people) for BAE staff, all went really well and they enjoyed a new experience and only one kite crashed so hard it split, but now repaired so all ok.

Wind speed is looking good again for tomoro, 12 to 17 mph - perfect for you.

My Mobile number is 07974294258 - Any problems or if you get lost just ring.

Have a safe journey and look forward to seeing you all.

Gill


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

[/quote]

I'm in and Tony Rigby.[/quote]

Errr Mark read back we/me arranged this a while back mate. 9am Lancaster services :roll:[/quote]

Sorry Les  , had a reall poo day at work so was not thinkin strait. 9am it is then


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Errr Mark read back we/me arranged this a while back mate. 9am Lancaster services :roll:


I'll see you at the services les.... Cars back and i'm all smiles... Not sure what services you on about (you got a junction number??) don't fancy reading through 17 pages to find it... LOL


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Errr Mark read back we/me arranged this a while back mate. 9am Lancaster services :roll:
> ...


 Cant miss it Tony Lancaster services between junc 32 and 33 but closer to 33 mate, see you 9am and great to hear your cars back. Nice one.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

See you all nice and early tomorrow guys and gals, will take me 2 hours to get to Lancaster anyway 

Paul


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

GUTTED   car is not clean :x


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> GUTTED   car is not clean :x


Syd...... dont worry man, mine is FILTHY, a good 2-3 weeks worth of chit on it  Dunno what the weather is like up there but its peeing down here 

Anyway, as im travelling from alot further south than you guys to get to Lancaster, heres my number incase you need it.... 07901 91 7759

Cya @ 9 

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sure we can all say it was a good run and an extra diversion with the kites on show. Think i need to get a handling pack fitted to my rebadged TTRangeroverSport as i was wobbling at 120 and the cheek of Tony R, wizzed past me.
steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just want to say a big thanks to Gill, not only did you organise a great day out for our little band of NW TT'ers, but you made us feel very welcome and even got us flying kites. TBH I really enjoyed that part of the day  
Sorry I didnt say Thank You in person but you disappeared after Les won his trophy for the best light masks :lol:

Just uploading my photos now so will post up later.


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

like to say thanks for a great day and was great to meet you all in person. will be coming again to more meets when i get a chance as you all made me very welcome.  big thanks to gill for organising all.will have to put suntan lotion on face as caught a bit of sun  or was it reflection from sid's car ,not to sure :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, heres the first few.

On arrival at Walney.









I believe this is some sort of modern remake of a TT, but I dont think it will catch on




























The usual suspects brought their TT's























































and the local girl brought hers to show us where to park


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Me and Steve were forced into low grade TT substitutes by circumstances beyond our control










But we put a brave face on it










Tony was showing us the massive bill he had from Awesome for his recent work, having seen it I can now understand this pose as he touted for business :lol: Hello Sailor










Went for a quick recce of the beach to see the kites

















But Ellie couldn't quite frame them like she wanted to 
















But she had no trouble getting her hands round one of Gills cakes


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

The cars hadn't blown away in the wind, although I think a few have dodgy bonnet catches








and bootlids








Ellie tried out the Bucking Bronco








So then the boys had to have a go


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Then we all got to try our hands at flying some kites!
Safety brief first though










Then we all got to find out how much fun it was to fly them 


























































Nothing compared to the big Kites though


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I just want to thanks Gill for today, for sorting out the whole day, the event, the cakes, the TT-RS appearance and the brilliant kite sessions. Although not all of us got the hang of the kites,  , we all had a brilliant time and we had good weather for it thank god. On the way up there i thought it would a disaster of a day....... thank you son!!!

Also a big shout out to those who turned up, mainly the regs and one newbie   Shame others couldnt come, and as for the people with their name down who didnt show up......... excuses on a postcard please :lol:

Paul


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Gill for the great day you organised...the Kites where awesome and the free cakes and drinks was much appreciated...went down a treat. I even think I may be having a revisit to the little island for some more kite flying fun  ... Think fleabay is the next port of call :lol:

It was also good to see that all us regs where able to make it, shame there were'nt more of us there though :? you missed a great day :!:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Matt B said:


>


Great shots there Matt, But I think you will find that I was on the longest, Best not tell Tony though he might come around to my house an do a hello sailor pose :lol: :lol: :lol: plus he might  :lol:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Aww Realy poohed off I missed this one, missed to many TT events recently, but just got our A4 back back this week after it has been garaged for nearly a month, and cost nearly £2300 so my little TT is stayin still while the A4 drinks its funds ( plus the TT is having a rest since the wife had to borrow it to go to work in) [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
anymore kite flying planned over the coming months....????.... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

what a bloody great day that was :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks Gill for sorting this out....how good was that kite flying  even linda had a go and got the hang of it, ebay next... linda says it was one of the best days out for a long time. i will deffo be visiting the island again....loved it 8) 
anybody get any pics of linda kite flying???


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the day out gill !! Reall enjoyed it... Much appreciated the cake  so c'mon then what did we fly with??? 
seen this but not sure how big ours were today i'm guessing 2.1m but could be wrong.. anyone know?

cheers again

and c'mon folks i know more pics where taken !!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I made a video last night and uploaded it to youtube, but you know what they are like, copyright music etc... so ive got to edit it again and ill post it up later on tonight when i finish work

Paul


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like a great day missed and you seemed to be lucky with the weather judging by the pics, not the rain we had back in the NW!

 and disappointed not to have made it, would have been alot better than work!

Hope to catch up with some of you at the Awesome day and hear more about it.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Looks like a great day missed and you seemed to be lucky with the weather judging by the pics, not the rain we had back in the NW!
> 
> and disappointed not to have made it, would have been alot better than work!
> 
> ...


yep you missed a good un m8, do you not fancy sundays meet


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks to Gill and hubbie ( sorry for get his name  )for arranging the meet and the kite flying was awesome. Sue really enjoyed the day as well and we were the last to leave. Never expected the cakes, sausage rolls drinks and least of all my prize of the hand made bowl it's brill for the most desirable car on the day. Good job it was judged by yesterdays pro champion who obviously knew nothing about TTs :lol: I will make my donation to the guide dogs for the blind later.  I will put some of my pic's up later on today. Thanks also to all the guys and girls who turned up who also helped make it a good day. See you all again soon.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's a selection of my pic's of the day.








Powering through the surf.








Kites everywhere.








Competing.








So fast through the water.
















Sue getting the hang of flying 








Am OK as long as I don't move at all. HELP! BTW do you like my Max Wall outfit.








On the beach 1








On the beach 2








All waiting to be fed and ready for judging.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Thanks for the day out gill !! Reall enjoyed it... Much appreciated the cake  so c'mon then what did we fly with???
> seen this but not sure how big ours were today i'm guessing 2.1m but could be wrong.. anyone know?
> 
> cheers again
> ...


The kites we where flying where 1.2 mtrs and 2 mtre kites. They have them in argos too!! the 1.2 meter kites are only £20, probably no where near the standard of kite that we were using but still not bad price to start with!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the day out gill !! Reall enjoyed it... Much appreciated the cake  so c'mon then what did we fly with???
> ...


Check this out on eBay.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Powerfoil-1-1-Spo ... 286.c0.m14


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Well Done Gill for Organising such a good day out... shame I had to miss it, but you all know what its like, friends and fun!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> The kites we where flying where 1.2 mtrs and 2 mtre kites. They have them in argos too!! the 1.2 meter kites are only £20, probably no where near the standard of kite that we were using but still not bad price to start with!


Check this out on eBay.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Powerfoil-1-1-Spo ... 286.c0.m14[/quote]

thats a foil one though?? the ones we were using were like a gortex material and probable fly alot better... so i 1.7 meter would be a good compromise... what was the orange one i was flying?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > The kites we where flying where 1.2 mtrs and 2 mtre kites. They have them in argos too!! the 1.2 meter kites are only £20, probably no where near the standard of kite that we were using but still not bad price to start with!
> ...


thats a foil one though?? the ones we were using were like a gortex material and probable fly alot better... so i 1.7 meter would be a good compromise... what was the orange one i was flying?[/quote]

Hang on Tony, i'm sure Gill will be along after the kite flying weekend to answer you. I couldnt find any of the kites we were flying on eBay :?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

What a brilliant day - thank you so much for coming up to Walney - it was great to see the line of TT's arriving ( oh hell, im knackered, its taken me 2 mins to type this sentence with out a spelling mistake)

The weather was just perfect, wind and sunshine together 

I thought the goodies would be a welcome for you all, glad you enjoyed them.

i have some really good photos and will post as soon as resized.

I am really pleased you all enjoyed it here.

A word of caution, please dont buy any of the foils you have seen, lines and bridles can be of poor quality compared to the ones we use, as you can appreciate we need kites to withstand alot from students, and for the difference in price and quality of materials used it is well worth spending the extra and buying something which is going to last you.

I am really pleased you enjoyed it so much that some of you are even considering buying a kite. There are a few things more to consider, but will pass you over to Gary for a reply when he gets home. He is still over on the beach. Its a great sport to get into and you can advance as far as you want to and all fits in to a TT 

Les, glad you liked the hand turned bowl, James thought it was a good bit of fun to choose a car which he would have liked to own given a choice. I have got a really good photo too.

We can always arrange something else up here 

Will post some more pics soon

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Gill I think I can speak for all ( well I did lead the charge up there after all ) when I say that we all appreciated the time and effort you put in to welcoming us and the goodies of course. Also the time and effort that you and Gary put into organising the whole weekend event, very professional IMO, well done. if I recall right it takes you 5 months for you both to bring it all together, very commendable indeed. 
Gill good advice on buying kites as well, guys forget the link I put up to the one on eBay, same old story I guess you get what you pay for. I really like the bowl as well and was cuffed to bits to win it. Great piece of turning from Gary I think, thank you. James can obviously see the beauty of things others miss like the small detail such as light masks for instance 8). We hope to more of yourself and Gary and even your sister or her son whoever wins the fight to drive their TT. :roll: I did give her a TTOC calling card when I chatted to her, another nice lady I may add. Cheers, Les.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi guys, glad you all enjoyed our little usually quiet spot with only 14 local kitesurfers.

Like Les has already figured out, you do get what you pay for with the kites. The kites you were flying were Ozone all but the one little grey Slingshot. Ozone have been making paragliders for years therefore their materials and technology are amongst the best on the market. I need kites to last at least a year and that can be over 200 students crashing them into the ground, the materials, bridals and lines are all top notch. The kites for sale on sites such as ebay are very cheaply made and are sometimes available in places like Aldi, Lidl and Netto for about £6.00, these are given in wing span i.e 1m but are usually only 0.5m in width giving a total m2 of 0.5m2. When you order a decent kite the size advertized is the m2, the kites you flew were the following sizes, purple 0.9m2, orange 1.5m2, grey 0.9m2 and greens were 1.5 and 2m2. 
The lines were short for tuition purposes @12m. The normal lines with Ozone are better quality and 20m in length, we need short lines to fly up to 6 kites in close proximity, longer lines = bigger wind window = more power, a bit like re-mapping in the kite world.
I can get you guys a 10% discount at a certain web store that provides discount vouchers to my school, look here http://www.kingofwatersports.com/recreation-kites for the kites you were using, then if you want to order one enter the code nws1 and you will get 10% off and free delivery. Please ask any questions you have about the different kites to help you make the right choice.

Sounds like we could have another TT meet up here, if so and you want to fly again, if a group of up to 6 of you want to do another 3 hours to complete a powerkite course and use a full range of 4 line kites from 1.8m-10m including harness technique and landboarding let me know and I will work out a good group discount for you. Remember advice is free, making the wrong choice can be costly in many ways, ask me anything you need to know before buying a kite. 
Regards, Gary
----------
Hi, phew! have you got all that? We dont get involved in selling any kit, we have enough to do but we can guide you in the right direction.

I am looking forward to seeing some more pics of the TT's, as a friend took some in HD.

Somebody mentioned that the bonnet catch must have been stuck on one of the TT's - To right it was, mine. I opened it up, looked at Tonys next to mine, bl***y hell and closed it quick. So I know what I will be starting this week.

Les, you should by flying the kite not wearing it :lol:

Gill.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Les, you should by flying the kite not wearing it :lol:
> 
> Gill.


 Well it took the attention away from my hat Gill and anyway we were told to let it wrap around you before stepping back 2 paces and letting go. The problem was Sue was at the wrong end :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i am soooooooooo tempted http://www.kingofwatersports.com/ozone- ... 2461.html.. they have a kite festival at the back of my house every year Beacon Country Park, Up Holland http://www.westlancsdc.gov.uk/leisure__ ... ollan.aspx
http://www.freewebs.com/beacon_flyer/
not me but it will be soon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Rushed video but it will do


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.kingofwatersports.com/ozone-imp-2-kite-i2448.html Ah now that was easier... I'm just gutted they haven't got them in stock... think 1.5m is gonna be the way to go... since i loved the orange one !!! might get in blue though :roll: :lol: :lol:

Is bar or handles better?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> http://www.kingofwatersports.com/ozone-imp-2-kite-i2448.html Ah now that was easier... I'm just gutted they haven't got them in stock... think 1.5m is gonna be the way to go... since i loved the orange one !!! might get in blue though :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Is bar or handles better?


 Go for the 2.5m ya big fairy :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi

The beach is empty. The last visitors left this lunch time.

Well, I hoped you would all enjoy the day and hopefully see you and a few more up here next time.

If you are interested in action shots, check this out from a local guy, amazing.

http://malcolmsphotos.fotopic.net/

also check the video out on http://www.walneyisle.co.uk top right hand corner of front page. Tony and the volvo
family are on this walking back towards the car park.

I had an email from Paul at Audi this morning, he enjoyed tallking to you guys and said he learnt alot about suspension systems and remapping, very interesting, and if he can be of further help in the future with anything, i can ring him 

Well, i can think of a nice engine clean to start with, may ring him in the morning :lol:

Gill :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Paul, really good video, didnt see you with that.

Tony, pm'd you

Gill


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

seasurfer said:


> Hi
> 
> Tony and the volvo
> family are on this walking back towards the car park.


Ahem, we are not the volvo family. We are the TT family, who also own a volvo. :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Matt,
I know your not the volvo family, I just couldnt remember your name  at least a very nice volvo brought you up here to join in which is brill 

Gill


----------

